#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【非BUG】 希望設立（恢復）舉報平台

## 瀟湘

在之前的設計裡，會員如果發現違規事項，可以舉報到一由全體版主觀看之平台。
如此一來管理者能藉會員更迅速察覺違規，二來也可以藉此讓會員督促管理者，三來也可以感受到會員對於執法彈性的要求。

希望能恢復設立。

----------


## yoching

這個~~~文章下面不是有個三角形中間驚嘆號的按鍵???
那就是舉報。

----------


## 瀟湘

沒有辦法出現在獨立平台的樣子；
以往的情況，可以讓「不同區域的版主」也看到有文章遭到舉報。

比方我雖然是文版的版主，但是我也可以看到圖版被舉報的文章（儘管不會自動接到通知，但是仍然可以主動去看）。
現在舉報的話，會看到這行文字：*這條資訊已經發送給所有該版面版主，如果該版面無版主，則已經發送給所有管理員。*
換句話說就是相對封閉的設計，比較難感受到會員對於執法彈性的要求；
同時，如果有素行不良的會員在不同版面都引發問題，也比較難察覺。

如果都把訊息發給所有版主，那查起來可能也問題多多，
是不是能設立一個版主群專用的版面，收集所有這類舉報？

大概是這樣。

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 沒有辦法出現在獨立平台的樣子；
> 以往的情況，可以讓「不同區域的版主」也看到有文章遭到舉報。
> 
> 比方我雖然是文版的版主，但是我也可以看到圖版被舉報的文章（儘管不會自動接到通知，但是仍然可以主動去看）。
> 現在舉報的話，會看到這行文字：*這條資訊已經發送給所有該版面版主，如果該版面無版主，則已經發送給所有管理員。*
> 換句話說就是相對封閉的設計，比較難感受到會員對於執法彈性的要求；
> 同時，如果有素行不良的會員在不同版面都引發問題，也比較難察覺。
> 
> 如果都把訊息發給所有版主，那查起來可能也問題多多，
> ...



目前的舉報系統無舉報列表等設計，若要會員同時回報某個違規給所有版面管理員知道，
不如在討論群組理建立舉報專區，或是在協作平台上建立舉報專區，
這樣即可做到同時通知所有版主，甚至會員也可以參與討論，又可以保存討論記錄，執法透明。

之前的系統設計容易打擾到跟本不是他該管的版面管理員，
萬一他點開來看，又容易得到即然看到了為何不處理等不必要的質疑
請以目前有的資源及系統特色，重新打造一個管理系統。

目前的特色是若無討論必要，各版是互不干政的，需要討論也有至少三個地方可以使用（應該太夠了）

----------


## 狼王白牙

更正，N 個地方

社群討論群組協作平台管理者交流版（之前有總管說應該對外宣傳的隱藏版 :3)版主自己的留言版版主自己的社交平臺（太多了）

----------


## yoching

舉報可以在後台設定為指定一個版面，會去收集這些內容。版主群可以在該版面查看是否有其所屬的內容。
一般vbb的舉報也會用mail通知相關的版主。並會標示原因及相關連結。

如有需要建立一個舉報版面可跟我說要放在哪裏適合。還是不需要單純mail通知就行了。

----------

